# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  الرسالة ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

الرسالة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_A6jzbg1HU

ياصاحبي جيتك اشكيلك من احوالي
جيتك ومدامك رفيقي ليه اطولها
العلم ومافيه ياول واخر امالي
عندي رسالة ولادري كيف اوصلها
للي سبتني وانا من قبلها سالي 
ابيك توقف معي وتروح تسالها
وش فيها تفتح علي ابواب عذالي
وتحمل النفس حاجة ماتحملها
وش فيها رغم الوفا تتركني لحالي
وانا لجفاها تركتا لدنيا باكملها
وان كان هذا زعل علمها يالغالي
ماكان قصدي ورب البيت ازعلها
علمها والي يخلي قلبك الخالي
عن ضيقتي وين وصلت من تجاهلها 
علمها كم لي وانا ما شلت جوالي
كله عشان ما قلب رسايلها
علمها وشلون لامرت على بالي
اروح وضم صورتها واقبلها
علمها كيف انشغل عن كثرة اشغالي
واسرح واغمض عيون واتخيلها
علمها عني وعن همي وغربالي 
علمها عن كل حاجة فيَ تجهلها 
وان شفتها دنقت تبكي على حالي
انسى الكلام وتذكر كلمة وقلها :
قل شاعرك بيعتذر ويعاهدك تالي
انه يرتب حساباته من اولها
ويقول : حتى القصيد الي فبالي والله
ما عاد اكتبه كانه يزعلها

..

اتمنى تعجبكم

----------

ليلاس (03-19-2011)

----------

